# Master in Accouting



## ramzero (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi everyone, 

Let me introduce myself first. . I have done Bachelors of Commerce and currently I am doing ACCA left with 2 papers. Furthermore, I have around more than 3 years of experience off Audit firm and a private organization. In past few days I applied around 3 to 4 universities such as CQS, CSU, U of Wollongong, Kaplan School of Business and University of Curtin for Master in Accounting and accepted in CQS, Wollongong and Kaplan and waiting for reply from other universities as well . Basically, my intention is to pursue my studies in Australian CA or CPA to gain PR but to gain PR I have to do Master qualification as per lots of people to whom I concern about it. 

Now, the problem part I have limited funds which I can cover my 1st year education fees and as I read only 20hours off part time is allowed which only covers living expense only and in some other threads I read that going on student visa doesn't mean your going to gain PR that easily as well.

I have read the whole course line of master of accounting which I already read in my past studies which cover 80% and the rest 20% is off some management course, tax and law which I feel I can over it easily too. I try to find a scholarship on universities website but it's so complicated that you have to put your whole attention to it. 

I don't know what is the scope of my studies in Australia I need a brief analysis on it, which I am searching but couldn't find a relevant answers yet. 

It's a do or die situation for me so I need some good answers. I hope you all help me out.


----------



## ramzero (Dec 26, 2011)

33 views and not a single reply 

Now I get it why most of the threads are empty


----------



## huggoo (Jan 20, 2012)

lolz i agree with you. its a matter of luck to find somebody with the same interest as you who will have time to reply. anyway, i dont know much, except that australia has very good prospects from accountants. Heard it from a friend who is studying accountancy there. good luck.


----------



## nashe_31 (May 15, 2011)

Dear friend, am in the same process, and i have gathered some data. my id is nashe_31 in yahoo & skype, contact me ASAP to figure it out together.

Nashe Khan


----------

